# Assembler Betriebssystem von USB Booten****



## SteamwarE (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,cih hab hier ein kleines Problemm.Ich bin schon seit einer Woche dabei einen C-Kernel zu schreiben, und hab am Anfang das Tut über ein Assembler OS hier gelesen.
Da ich jetzt kein Diskettenlaufwerk zu verfügung habe,wollte ich fragen,wie man das auf ein USB Stick kriegt ,von dem man dan beim starten booten kann.

Hab hier ein 8GB Stick und die boot.bin,kernel.bin und OS.img datein(OS.img wurde durch cmd gemacht).

Wie krieg ich das jetzt bootbar auf den Stick?


----------



## stephsto (21. Februar 2011)

Google mal nach "rawrite" oder "rawwrite". Das sollte dir weiterhelfen, wenn du unter Windows arbeitest. Solltest du unter Linux arbeiten einfach mit dd das Image schreiben.

Ansonsten findest du hier Hilfe: lowlevel.brainsware.org

Gruß stephsto


----------



## SteamwarE (21. Februar 2011)

Jo hab ich schon probiert,ist aber nur für Floppys.....nicht so gut für USB


----------

